# Carpooling to Midwest Haunters



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Everybody!

I'm new to Halloween Forum, my name is Chris and I live in good ol' CT. I've been involved with a few haunts in years past and also attend Halloween and Horror conventions for book research. (My first 2 books are coming out this summer: "Monster Parties and Games" and "Making a Monstrous Halloween" - check them out at McFarland & Company's website!)

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in carpooling to Midwest Haunters in June. I'll be driving straight through (about 12 hours), and I would love some company!

Feel free to shoot me an email at [email protected] or through Facebook (just search Chris Kullstroem or Chris in CT).

Hope to hear from you soon!
Chris


----------

